# Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (30. September 2014)

Testet einen von vier Enermax-ETS-N30-Kühlern nach Wahl!

*2 x Enermax ETS-N30-TAA:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax)

*2 x Enermax ETS-N30-HE:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax)

Beide ETS-N30-Kühler von Enermax sind für die AMD-Sockel AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1 und FM2(+) geeignet. Außerdem können Intel-Prozessoren für die Sockel 775, 1150, 1155, 1156 und 1366 gekühlt werden. Die CPU-Kühler sind mit drei 6-mm-Heatpipes ausgestattet, welche die Abwärme direkt vom Hitzeleitblech des Prozessors aufnehmen. Abhängig vom Modell kommt ein anderer 92-mm-Ventilator zum Einsatz: Auf dem ETS-N30-TAA befindet sich ein Lüfter mit neun blauen LEDs. Der ETS-N30-HE bietet keine Leuchteffekte, dafür lässt sich das Rotorblatt zur Reinigung demontieren. Spezifiziert sind beide Modelle mit 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss für einen Drehzahlbereich von 800 bis 2.800 U/min. Mehr Informationen gibt es bei Enermax.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games      Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Enermax die  Chance  dazu: Vier PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen CPU-Kühler von Enermax zu testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware   behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Luftkühlung aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet            einen  Test eines Prozessorkühlers von Enermax verfassen? Dann  bewerbt     euch     in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach,  was     genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders  gut  als         Lesertester  eignet. Bitte gebt bei eurer Bewerbung  an, mit welcher Hardware ihr den CPU-Kühler testen möchtet und ob ihr das  Modell ETS-N30-HE oder ETS-N30-TAA bevorzugt.   Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern  und  vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte sind     natürlich von Vorteil,   außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera bedienen und     gut lesbare Texte   verfassen können.  Wer     noch  kein Mitglied im     PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich  zunächst      (kostenlos)    registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder der ETS-N30-Kühler gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und        endet voraussichtlich am 07.12.2014. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der      vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen      müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 4.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens drei eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand      beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von      anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 13.10.2014, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Stern1710 (4. Oktober 2014)

Vorab: Ich habe meine Meinung geändert, meine Bewerbung steht weiter unten! 

Viel Glück an alle anderen


----------



## Estacado7706 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> schreibt  einfach,  was     genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet


Die Kühlleistung und natürlich die Lautstärke. Beides vor Allem mit Blick auf Übertaktung (Andernfalls könnte man sich ja immer an die Stock-Kühler halten)
Das würde ich zum Einen gegen einen Mugen 4 testen wollen, der aktuell bei mir verbaut ist. Es wäre interessant zu sehen, ob "Gut" auch immer groß sein (und einen ganzen RAM Steckplatz unbenutzbar machen) muss.
Zum Anderen würde ich gegen den Boxed Kühler vom AMD testen, um endlich mal schwarz auf weiß zu zeigen, wie unterdimensioniert diese sind.

Bilder sind ebenfalls kein Problem. Bisher hat das Lumia 1020 immer gute Bilder geliefert, auch bei Detailaufnahmen von Hardware.
Hier zwei Beispiele zweier Grafikkarten, die ich im Laufe der letzten Woche zu Testzwecken im Haus hatte (Leider etwas verkleinert und umkomprimiert bei imgur):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> und warum ihr euch  besonders  gut  als         Lesertester  eignet.
> ...
> Bitte gebt bei eurer Bewerbung  an, mit welcher Hardware ihr den CPU-Kühler testen möchtet



Ein Hauptargument für mich wäre, dass ich schreiben kann, weiß worauf man bei Tests achten muss (bspw. wird ja gerne nur die gemessene CPU Temperatur angegeben, das Delta zur Umgebung wird dabei oft vergessen) und dass es nicht mein erstes Review wäre. (Ok, hier im Forum schon)
Bisher waren zwar Grafikkarten mein Hauptgebiet, aber es heißt ja immer: "Öfter mal was Neues". Zudem baue ich seit ca. 10 Jahren PCs und bin mir recht sicher, dass ich keine Probleme beim Einbau haben sollte.

Ein weiterer Grund wäre, dass ich aktuell eine kleines Zweitsystem aufsetze, für das ein Kühler gerade recht käme.

Getestet würde in folgendem System:

Board: Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
CPU: AMD FX 8350
GPU: Asus R9 290X
RAM: G.Skill 2x8 GB DDR3 2133
PSU: Corsair VS 650
Alles in einem umgebauten Aerocool V3X Advance Black Edition mit 4 Gehäuselüftern (Scythe Slipstream)

Wenn ich bis dahin dazu komme die letzten Kleinteile zu bestellen könnte zudem schon im geplanten Zweitsystem getestet werden:
APU: AMD A10-7850K
Board: MSI A88XM Gaming
GPU: Sapphire R7 250X (Crossfire mit der APU)
Ram ist noch in Planung
Alles in einem Corsair 380T


Zur Frage, welchen der zwei ich lieber testen würde: Eigentlich ist es mir recht egal, ich tendiere aber eher ein Wenig zum ETS-N30-HE, weil der Luftdurchsatz laut Daten doch etwas besser ist. Natürlich würde ich mich aber auch gegen den TAA nicht wehren, da die Beleuchtung im Gehäuse nett aussehen würde. Schwere Entscheidung.
Wenn der Andrang so bleibt teste ich auch gerne beide. (Eventuell muss sich ja der Mugen geschlagen geben und kann ausgetauscht werden)

PS: Ich glaube euer Post hat einen kleinen Fehler. Der ETS-N30-HE ist der unbeleuchtete. Den meinte ich auch bei der Präferenzangabe.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*



Estacado7706 schrieb:


> PS: Ich glaube euer Post hat einen kleinen Fehler. Der ETS-N30-HE ist der unbeleuchtete. Den meinte ich auch bei der Präferenzangabe.


Gut gesehen, Danke für den Hinweis. Die Variante mit LED-Lüfter ist der ETS-N30-TAA, ohne Beleuchtung kommt die Version ETS-N30-HE daher. Die Ausschreibung wurde dementsprechend überarbeitet.


----------



## poweruser181 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo
Hiermit möchte auch ich mich um einen Test mit dem ETS-N30-TAA bewerben, da ich zur Zeit eine komplette Neukonstruktion plane und umsetze (späte Beschaffungsphase / Frühe Bauphase). Geplant ist ein Mid-Class Silent Gaming PC komplett selbst gefertigt aus Polycarbonat und Polysterol in vorwiegend blau beleuchteter Optik. Daher bietet sich für mich die blau beleuchtete CPU Kühlung natürlich an.  Beim Testen läge mein Augenmerk besonders auf der Lautstärkeentwicklung bei verschiedenen Drehzahlen. Zum Vergleich habe ich noch einen Scythe Katana 4, einen Arctic Cooling A30 und einen Boxed Kühler. Mit diesen Vergleichsobjekten kann ich auch noch anschaulich die unterschiedlichen Größen der Modelle demonstrieren.
Beatmet würde dann eine AMD FX 6300 werden.
Die wichtigsten anderen Komponenten wären eine Crucial M4, eine MSI Radeon R9 280 Gaming 3G und ein BeQuiet! L8 cm Pure Power 530W
Zu meinen Gunsten kann ich anführen, dass ich bereits seit einigen Jahren PCs sowie diverse andere Anlagen  zerlege und zusammen baue. Ich denke dass mein Deutsch recht gewählt ist, und mir die Verfassung eines Artikels keine weiteren Probleme bereiten wird. In diesem Fall sprechen auch meine bisherigen Deutsch - Noten für mich  
mfg


----------



## bartek40er (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware,
Auf so eine Aktion von euch habe ich schon lange gewartet, deshalb bewerbe ich mich auch für den Test des Enermax CPU-Kühlers.
Ich besitze ein Intel Chipsatz mit dem Sockel 1150 und wäre mit Freude dafür bereit jegliche Test mit dem Kühler auszuführen.
Selbstverständlich weiß ich auf welche Punkte ich besonders achten muss. Ich höchstpersönlich wurde eher den Enermax ETS-N30-HE 
bevorzugen, da dass Design deutlich eleganter ist. Bilder zu schießen ist durch meine hochauflösende Digitalkamera kein Problem.
Verglichen wäre der Enermax mit einem Original Kühler von Intel (Lautstärke, Kühlleistung im Idle Zustand als auch beim Gaming, ....).

Mein Testsystem:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4570
Board.Gigabyte Z87N WIFI
RAM :8GB Crucial Balistix Sport 1600mhz
GPU : ASUS R9 270x
PSU : BeQuiet BQT E9 500W

Eine Persönliche Antwort mit der Zusage von euch wurde mit sehr viel bedeuten .
Gruß


----------



## headbreaker (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Glückauf,

ich würde mich gern um die Teilnahme am Lesertest bewerben.

Und zwar würde ich hierbei den CPU-Kühler ETS-N30-HE testen wollen.

Für die digitalen Bilder würde mir eine Spiegelreflexkamera samt Stativ zur Verfügung stehen, so das auch die Auflösung kein Problem darstellt.

Ausserdem hätte ich neben dem zu testenden Kühler noch den mitgelieferten Kühler und zwei weitere Zubehörkühler.

Mein Testsystem wäre folgendes:

AMD FX 8350
Asus Sabertooth 990 FX R2.0
NVidia GTX 770 Phantom (Gainward)
Cosair Vengeance 1600 MHz
Sharkoon 700Watt 80+ Bronze Modular
Transcend SSD320 128GB
Seagate HDD 500 GB


Vergleichskühler:
AMD-Boxed Kühler
AMD-Boxed Kühler Phanom I
ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2
Alpenföhn Brocken 2 ( Mit einem oder zwei 140mm Wingboost 2 )

Als Wärmeleitpaste würde ich hier für alle die Arctic Silver 5 nutzen. 

Versuchsumgebung:
Klimatisierter Wohnraum
Digitalthermometer für Raumtemperatur
Möglichkeit über Heizungsanlage auch Sommerbetrieb(also Temperaturen über 30°C) zu Simulieren. Steuerung wird hierbei direkt Digital an der Anlage für jeden Raum geregelt.
Es würde sowohl im "offenen Tischaufbau" getestet als auch in einem Sharkoon Tauron mit 6 über das Mainboard geregelten PWM-Lüftern. 

Meine Qualifizierung hierfür möchte ich darin begründen, dass ich schon seit Jahren für mich, meine Freunde und Institutskollegen Rechner zusammenstelle und teste. Dabei kümmer ich mich sowohl um das Übertakten als auch Diagnose. 
Ich nutze dafür hauptsächlich die einschlägigen Programme wie Prime95, Furmark Benchmark, CPU-Z, GPU-Z und Cinebench, Speedfan aber auch einige weniger bekannte Programme finden immer wieder den weg auf meine Liste. 

Mir würde dieser Test ganz gut passen, da ich eh vor hatte mal einen kleinen CPU-Kühlervergleich zu machen und die einzelnen Vor- und Nachteile gegenüber zu stellen.

Dazu würde ich gerne anführen, das das Sabertooth über viele und vor allem recht genaue Temperatursensoren verfügt, die sehr gut ausgelesen und dokumentiert werden können. Während des ganzen Test würde das System im Multimonitorbetrieb laufen, sodass sämtliche Daten überwacht und übersichtlich Dokumentiert werden können. Screenshots würden einen Teil dieser Dokumentation ausmachen um grade bei Spieletests einen überblick zu wahren.

Letzt endlich würde ich noch gern sagen, dass ich durch die Arbeit am Institut gewohnt bin wissenschaftliche Versuche zu führen und versuchen würde diese Erfahrung auch in diesen Bericht einzubringen.
Ob meine Sprache bzw. Schriftform dafür geeignet ist, kann ich nicht vollkommen entscheiden, ich denke aber doch das sie einem ordentlichen Stil entspricht.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn sie mich auswählen würden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tim alias headbreaker


----------



## Stern1710 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

So ich möchte mich doch noch bewerben, Schule lässt doch mehr zu als gedacht 

Ich möchte mich für einen der beiden Kühler bewerben, egal welcher. Ob es jetzt blinkt oder nicht ist mir nicht sonderlich wichtig, auch wenn es vielleicht nett aussieht.
Kurz zur Hardware, die als Unterbau dient:
I5 3470/Z77 Extreme 4/R9 270X Toxic/Phantom 530 (für weiteres siehe bitte meine Signatur). Bei der CPU wurde der Turbo Core um je 400Mhz pro Kern im Bios hochgesetzt, daher bis zu 4000 Mhz auf einem oder zwei Kernen unter Vollast und 3800 Mhz bei allen vier Kernen unter Last. Die Grafikkarte kann ich auch übertakten, 1250Mhz Kerntakt sind im Heaven möglich
Zur Steuerung der Lüfter werde ich die integrierte Lüftersteuerung verwenden, die 5, 7 und 12V zulässt. Damit könnte ich auch in diesen drei Betriebsmodi testen. 
Wo wir bereits beim Testen sind: Ich werde gerne mit Prime95 und Heaven gleichzeitig testen, um damit den CPU-Kühler möglichst weit aufzuheizen, auch durch die zusätzliche Wärme der Grafikkarte. Dafür wird er an die Lüftersteuerung gehängt und bei 5, 7 und 12V gemessen. Damit sollten sich auch gut die Reserven des Kühler zeigen, sofern welche Vorhanden sind.

Was mir beim Test wichtig ist:
Leiferumfang 
Verarbeitung
Einbau (leicht, schwierig)
Testergebnisse 

Warum genau ich?
Ich durfte bereits einmal einen CPU Kühler als Lesertester testen und die Rückmeldungen waren durchaus positiv, die Kritik werde ich mir natürlich zu Herzen nehmen 
Auch habe ich in der Zwischenzeit weitere Erfahrung gesammelt und werde meine Testmethoden natürlich weiter verfeinern.

Dieses mal leider ohne Messgerät für die Lautstärke, ich werde die Lautstärke eher in Relation zu anderen CPU-Kühler setzen, welche ich ebenfalls besitze (AXP200)

Viel Glück auch an alle anderen Bewerber und


----------



## haudegen16 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Auch ich habe Interesse daran einen der Kühler testen zu dürfen, welcher der beiden ist mir relativ wumpe da ich eh n geschlossenes Gehäuse habe, welches unterm Tisch steht.

Kühlen soll es meinen kleinen Q6600 in Verbindung mit meiner GTX 660Ti. 

Warum grade ich? Nunja ich hatte noch nicht das Glück Lesertester zu werden, würde es aber gerne.
Selbst habe ich meine Systeme immer selbst zusammen gebaut, also vom Bauen her gute Erfahrungen^^
Auch habe ich selbst bereits einen Test hier veröffentlicht, wo ich einen A10 6800K auf stable 4,9GHZ gebracht habe  5Ghz sind auch möglich, jedoch musste ich den VCore zu weit erhöhen sodass die Relation Leistung / Verbrauch Abwärme nicht mehr passte ^^

Leider bietet sich mir keine Möglichkeit für die Messung der Lautstärke, diese könnte ich nur subjektiv und nach eigenem Gehört beurteilen^^, da ich aber, was den PC angeht, Silentfreak bin, kann ich das denke ich ganz gut beurteilen^^


----------



## TheI3oss (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,
ich wollte mich gerne Bewerben für das Testen von einem der zwei Luftkühler von Enermax. Mir ist es egal ob der Kühler leuchten kann oder nicht, Hauptsache es ist einer der zum Sockel 775 passt . Was mich eher Interessieren würde wäre die Kühlleistung von einem der beiden Kühlungen. Ich selbst sollte keine Problem beim einbauen von der Kühlung haben da ich in letzter Zeit sehr oft die Kühlung getauscht habe. Das liegt daran das ich meinen PC fast nur Schrott zusammengebaut hab ( den ich vom Schrottplatz geholt hab) zusammengebaut ist. Ich habe mit Boxet-Kühler angefangen und nach knapp 4 anderen aufgehört. Jetzt hab ich einen Kühler drin den ich nicht benenn kann, da er ein NO-Name Kühler ist. Das wichtigste ist aber das er Problemlos funktioniert und ich eig. so gut wie alles Spielen kann was ich will. 
Der PC aus Schrott besteht aus :
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600  ( noch unübertaktet wegen OEM-Board (Asus IPIBL- IB))
Asus HD 7950 mit 3GB RAM ( die wurde gekauft )
7 GB  DDR2 Ram von Samsung

Es würde sicherlich Spaß machen wenn ich auch mal eigen Testberichte schreiben könnte. Es würde mir noch mehr Spaß machen euch einen Bericht zu schreiben. Mir wäre es sogar egal ob ich den Kühler behalten kann oder nicht.


----------



## Fran-G (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team 

ich würd sehr gern einen der beiden CPU-Kühler ausgiebig testen, weil ich erst vor kurzem mein System erneuert habe. Bei mir ist ein AMD FX 6300 verbaut, mit einem Standard Lüfter der für ordentlich Leistung nicht ausreicht, ein ASUSTek M5A78L-M/USB3 Mainboard, 8 GBytes DDR 3 Ram von Elixir, eine ATI Radeon HD 7850 2 GByte Ram und ein Sharkoon WPM 600 Watt Netzteil mit einem Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit.
Als gelernter Informatikkaufmann baue ich meine PCs schon seit dem Jahr 2001 selber zusammen. Nicht nur für mich, sondern auch für Freunde und Bekannte. Außerdem reparier ich sie, konfiguriere und übertakte auch ganz gern. Ich bin Gamer der am liebsten Shooter und Strategie Spiele wie die gesamte CoD Reihe, BF 2,3,4 und solche Spiele wie Civilisation und Command & Conquer spielt. Da mein jetziger Standard Lüfter von AMD einfach nicht ausreichend ist, hab ich mir vor ein paar Tagen schon einige Hochleistungskühler angeschaut und wollte diese Woche auch einen bestellen. Weil ich allerdings täglicher Facebook Leser von PCGH bin, mir des öfteren auch die Zeitschrift kaufe, und zusätzlich in einigen Hilfeforen unterwegs bin, komme ich, denk ich, ganz gut für euren Test in Frage. Ich würd mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mich auswählt als einer der Vieren. Gruß an die PCGH Redaktion und hoffe darauf einen der Enermax testen zu können


----------



## CentralCynus (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich würde gerne einen der Kühler testen. Erstmal zu mir: Ich bin ein begeisterter PC-Schrauber und Spiele auch gerne am PC. Ich habe innerhalb der letzen Jahre einige CPUs undervoltet und übertaktet, um immer an das Maximum der CPU zu kommen. Ich habe bisher noch keine Lesertests verfasst, würde aber gerne mit diesem Kühlertest den Anfang machen. Ich habe eine Digitalkamera, mit der ich ordentlich Bilder machen kann (13MP). 
Meine aktuelle Systemkonfiguration sieht wie folgt aus: AMD Phenom II X4 955 @stock @ 1,25V, MSI 760GM-E51, be quiet! System Power 7 400 W, Gigabyte HD 7850 2GB, 8GB DDR3, Seagate Barracuda 1TB, Cooler Master N200 (4 Lüfter).
Ich habe diese CPU vor ein paar Monaten augetauscht, da mir mein alter Athlon nicht mehr genügend Leistung gebracht hat. Durch das Upgrade musste ich dann 2 Wochen lang den Boxedkühler auf der CPU ertragen. Ich muss zugeben, es war eine Qual. Naja, dann habe ich mir günstig einen Thermalright SI-128 SE geholt. Somit hätte ich dann den Boxedkühler und den Thermalright SI-128 SE als Vergleich zu dem Enermax ETS-N30.

Ich würde gerne den Enermax ETS-N30-TAA testen, da er sich meiner Meinung nach super in meinem Gehäuse machen würde, in dem schon 4 LED-Lüfter verbaut sind.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Geroo1108 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PC Games Hardware Community ,

Jetzt verfolge ich euch schon seit Jahren.
Aber habe es nie fertig bekommen mich anzumelden.
Ich habe genau auf so eine Aktion von euch gewartet.

Ich würde den enermax auf meinem 4k System testen.

I7 4790k @4.0 GHz mit 4.4 GHz boost.
Gtx 980 von Gigabyte mit 4gb gddr5 Speicher.
Kingston hyperx beast 16gb @ 2133mhz
2 mal Samsung Evo 840 128gb in raid laufend.
Ein asus Ranger VII ist der Hardwares zuhause.
Die Energie meiner Lieblinge wird von einem thermaltake 1050watt geliefert.
Und wohnen tuhen sie alle in der predator x Villa .

Ich hoffe sehr ich konnte euch von mir überzeugen und ihr mich zu den eueren zählt.
Als Gegenzug bekommt ihr ein professionelles Feedback von mir.
Mit Bildern benchmarks und einem sauberen Protokoll.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Geroo.


----------



## A2c5id (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,

ich würde mich auch gerne für den Test bewerben, derEnermax ETS-N30-TAA würde optisch besser in mein System passen aber ich würde auch den andern Kühler mit Freude testen. Ich habe seid langem eine Wakü und würde gerne mal einen guten Luft-Kühler ausprobieren. Ich denke über einen Vergleich zwischen Wakü und Lukü könnte ich einiges erzählen. Ich arbeite zwar in einem Computerladen und sitze quasi an der Quelle aber wegen der Wakü, hatte aber noch kein Bedarf nach einem hochwertigen Luft-Kühler zumal ich solche Sachen ja dann meistens auch Kaufen muss.

Ein weiterer Grund für einen Test wäre für mich heraus zu finden ob ich mit dem Kühler andere OC/Temp. Werte erreichen kann, sowie etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit im Forum 

Meine Hardware:

ASRock P67 Pro 3
Intel Core i5-2500K CPU @ 3,30 GHz (übertaktet auf 4,20 GHz)
BeQuiet Pure Power L7 530w
Kingston DDR3 8GB 1333 MHz
Msi Cyclone GeForce GTX 460 OC (Übergangslösung bis zum Test sollte ich die Asus GTX 970 haben)
Cooler Master 690 II Pure Black Edition (modifiziert mit eigenem Fenster, siehe Tagebuch)
Samsung SSD EVO 250 GB
Western Digital 2TB


Ich wünsche allen bewerbern viel Glück, hoffe aber sehr das ich in die nähere Auswahl komme.


----------



## SuizideMike (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

COLOR="blue"]::Bewerbung Leser Hardware Redakteur

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team,



über Eure Facebook Seite, die ich natürlich geliked habe, bin ich darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass Ihr Leser Tester sucht. Da ich Euch schon seit langen um Euren Job beneide, finde ich die Idee Test Redakteur zu werden sehr berauschend. Gerne möchte ich mich hiermit für diesen besten „Hobby Job“ der Welt, zur Verfügung stellen.

 Ich würde gerne den CPU Kühler ETS-N30-TAA für den Test nehmen und einen Leistungs- und Bewertungsbericht darüber verfassen. Dies natürlich auch mit eigenen Digitalen Bildern dokumentieren.

Mein aktueller CPU Kühler ist der Arctic Freezer 13. Und ich bin recht zufrieden mit ihm. Auch bei längeren Spielesitzungen hält der meinen CPU bei angnehmen 41 °C und ist sehr leise. Natürlich leigt die temperatur auch an meinen Corsair Tower, den ich mit ingesammt 3x120mm und 2 140mm be quite Lüftern betreibe. Zusätzlich hat das ASUS Sabertooth noch zwei Mainbord Lüfter. Meine Lüfter steuere ich je nach bedarf über ein Touch Pannel an der Vorderseite meines Towers. Ist sehr Praktisch und sieht Extrem Edel und Hochwertig aus. Denn wie ir sicherlich wisst, spielt die Optik bei den meisten Custom Rechner Besitzer eine größere Rolle als noch vor paar jahren.

Zum qualifizierten PCGH Extrem Leser mich meine Erstausbildung als Elektrotechniker und die Umschulung vor drei Jahren zum Industriekaufmann. Durch erstere bin ich im Umgang mit Elektrogeräten und der Installation neuer Komponenten sehr geschult und durch die Umschulung zum Industriekaufmann ist es eine meiner leichtesten Übungen, mich zu Formulieren und Bewertungen schriftlich auszudrücken. Da ich sehr penibel bin und hohe Ansprüche an die Technik und die Verarbeitung habe, kann ich eine ehrliche und kompetente Bewertung Abgeben. es ist also kein Problem für mich einen Testbericht mit mindesten 4000 Satzzeichen zu verfassen. Auch bin ich Kritikfähig was meine Schreibweise angeht und lerne auch gerne dazu. Bei meiner aktuellen Arbeit bin ich für die Kaufmännische Korrespondenz eines Mittelständigen Unternehmens zuständig. Dies gelingt mir sehr gut. Ich bin versiert im Umgang mit MS Office und es stellt auch kein Problem für mich dar, dies mit Bilder in meinem Test Bericht zu untermauern.

Seit meiner frühesten Jugend beschäftige ich mich in der Freizeit viel mit der Anwendung und dem Zusammenbau von Desktop Rechnern. Ich baue mir seit Jahren stets meine Rechner selber zusammen und lege dabei viel Wert auf Qualität und Leistung. Für meinen aktuellen Custom Rechner habe ich die Auswahl der Komponenten auch mit Hilfe eurer Tests vorgenommen und die Bewertungen genau studiert. Ich bin fasziniert von der Leistung und der Technik der Hardware. Dennoch spielt für mich die Optik auch eine große Rolle, denn ich integriere meinen Rechner in meine Raumausstattung. Natürlich ist der Preis im Vergleich zur Leistung auch relevant bei der Auswahl neuer Komponenten und ich kalkuliere die Auslastung des Gesamt Produktes mit in meine Kaufentscheidung ein. An dieser Stelle möchte ich explizit betonen wie hilfreich Eure Tests und Informationen für mich waren. Dankeschön.

Technische Daten: ASUS Sabertooth Z97 Mainbord mit einen i5 4670k Prozessor, 16GB Corsair DDR3 Ram, Gigagabyte Geforce gtx760 2GB OC GPU, 128 GB Samsung SSD, 2TB HDD, und das Highlight ist der Corsair Air 540 ATX Tower in weiß. Somit habe ich eine gute Grundbasis um PC Hardware zu testen und zu bewerten.

Über eine Antwort von Ihnen und die Möglichkeit mich Als PC Games Hardware Leser Tester zu beweisen, würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Ich verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen



Mike Scholze


----------



## GxGamer (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Ich möcht mich auch noch für diesen Test bewerben.

Testen würde ich den Kühler in 2 Rechnern. Dazu gehört mein Hauptrechner, angefeuert von einem AMD FX-8350 auf einem Gigabyte GA 970A UD3, welches in einem Rasurbo Xange Gehäuse steckt.
Der zweite Rechner verfügt über einen Phenom X4 9600B auf einem MSI K9AG Neo2 Digital, dieses steckt in einem Cubitek Tattoo Pro Gehäuse.

Vergleiche mit anderen Kühlern werde ich nicht ausführen, da ich keine passenden Kühler in diesem Leistungssegment besitze. Dafür gibts aber ein hübsches Unboxing und evtl ein Fazit-Video. Aber zumindest die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste würde ich mal mit der Arctic Cooling MX4 vergleichen können.
Erfahrung mit Kühlern ist vorhanden, es wäre auch nicht mein erster Kühlertest, der letzte liegt aber schon ein Weilchen zurück...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/229881-mini-review-silenx-efz-80ha3.html

So würde dann auch mein Lesertest aussehen - nur mit den erforderlichen 1500 Zeichen mehr. 
Oh und welches Modell wäre mir egal.


----------



## Stern1710 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Darf man mal nachfragen wer die Lesertester sind? Vermute mal, wegen fehlender PN, das ich nicht dabei bin aber neugierig bin ich schon


----------



## headbreaker (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Darf man mal nachfragen wer die Lesertester sind? Vermute mal, wegen fehlender PN, das ich nicht dabei bin aber neugierig bin ich schon


 
Dito, man möchte ja nicht aufdringlich sein aber interessant wäre es ja nun doch schon


----------



## Estacado7706 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Eventuell wird ja noch auf Rückmeldung der Angeschriebenen gewartet, oder es ist noch nicht endgültig gewählt. 

Aber früher oder später erfährt man es sowieso.


----------



## Stern1710 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*



Estacado7706 schrieb:


> Eventuell wird ja noch auf Rückmeldung der Angeschriebenen gewartet, oder es ist noch nicht endgültig gewählt.
> 
> Aber früher oder später erfährt man es sowieso.


 Eine Rückmeldezeit von 7 Tage? Wäre mal was neues


----------



## Estacado7706 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Eine Rückmeldezeit von 7 Tage? Wäre mal was neues


 
Wer weiß


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Bei den ausgewählten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um
- Estacado7706 und headbreaker (ETS-N30-HE)
- Stern1710 und A2c5id (ETS-N30-TAA).

Der Testzeitraum verlängert sich um eine Woche bis zum 23. November.


----------



## Stern1710 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Danke für den Lesertest  
Und klasse dass ihr den Zeitraum verlängert habt


----------



## Enermax-Support (5. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

ihr wartet sicherlich ungeduldig auf die Kühler. Tut mir leid! Ich hatte Stephans Mail mit den Adressen übersehen. Wir schicken die Kühler schnellstmöglich an euch raus und legen euch als Entschädigung für die Wartezeit noch einen unserer neuen Twister-Pressure-Lüfter bei. Wenn DHL schnell ist, sind die Pakete bis Ende der Woche bei euch. 

Falls beim Testen irgendwelche Fragen oder Probleme auftreten, könnt ihr uns jederzeit per PN anschreiben. 

Viele Grüße!

Benjamin


----------



## Stern1710 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Sau gut 
Freue mich schon


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Damit ihr ausreichend Zeit hab, endet der Testzeitraum übrigens am 7. Dezember.


----------



## A2c5id (5. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Haha ungeduldig gewartet hab ich auf jeden fall und schon gedacht das wird nix mehr oder so  und das ihr uns Lüfter schenkt obwohl ihr nix dafür könnt finde ich klasse PCGHW die Engel


----------



## Stern1710 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*



> und das ihr uns Lüfter schenkt obwohl ihr nix dafür könnt finde ich klasse


Macht das nicht streng genommen Enermax (bzw der nette Mann hinter dem Enermax-Support-Account?)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Das ist korrekt, Kühler und Lüfter stellt euch Enermax zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvinj (10. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
hiermit reiche ich auch meine Lesertestbewerbung ein.
Ich bin langjähriger Leser eurer Zeitschrift freue ich mich sehr über eine solche Aktion

Ich bastele schon seit Jahren an Computern, dementsprechend ist Know-How vorhanden. Dabei gehe natrlich äußerst behutsam mit den Teilen um.
Vernünftige Fotos stellen kein Problem dar, Stativ und  Hohlkehle sowie eine Lampe zur besseren Ausluchte sind auch vorhanden. 
Auch habe ich die Möglichkeit, Temperauren etwas anders auszulesen, als  es vielleicht der Rest tut. Neben der Möglichkeit die Temperaturen über  das BIOS, respektive über Tools in Windows auszulesen, habe ich ein  Gerät welches die Oberflächentemperatur mittels Infrarot misst. Die  Ergebnisse fließen natürlich in das Gesamtergebnis mit ein. 
Neben einem Test der Lautheit, werde ich das Design nd den Kühlleistung natürlich bewerten. Der Kühler  kann bei mir einiges an Leistung erfahren, auch übertakten ist kein  Problem. An Hardware steht da folgendes (auch in der Signatur zu  sehen^^):

PC1:
AMD FX 8350 @ 4,33 Ghz ||ASUS ROG Matrix 7970 Ghz|| Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 || 8GB GSkill Ripjaws || Cooler Master A70 || Seasonic X-850 || Samsung 840 Evo + HDDs || Asus Xonar DS || NZXT Phantom Black
PC2:
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T || Saphirre 6870 || Asrock Mainboard || 8GB GeiL Dragons || Enermax 550W Netzteil || 1TB HDD || Sharkoon V3S-V


VG
marvinj


----------



## Estacado7706 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*



Enermax-Support schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ihr wartet sicherlich ungeduldig auf die Kühler. Tut mir leid! Ich hatte Stephans Mail mit den Adressen übersehen. Wir schicken die Kühler schnellstmöglich an euch raus und legen euch als Entschädigung für die Wartezeit noch einen unserer neuen Twister-Pressure-Lüfter bei. Wenn DHL schnell ist, sind die Pakete bis Ende der Woche bei euch.
> 
> ...


 
Erst einmal besten Dank für den zusätzlichen Lüfter. Erstaunlich leise bei hohen Drehzahlen. 
Auch besten Dank für das Shirt.
Nun bin ich mal gespannt, was der Kühler so kann.


----------



## Stern1710 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

@marvinj
Ich fürchte du bist "etwas" spät dran :O
So um ca. 3 Wochen


----------



## headbreaker (10. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*



Enermax-Support schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ihr wartet sicherlich ungeduldig auf die Kühler. Tut mir leid! Ich hatte Stephans Mail mit den Adressen übersehen. Wir schicken die Kühler schnellstmöglich an euch raus und legen euch als Entschädigung für die Wartezeit noch einen unserer neuen Twister-Pressure-Lüfter bei. Wenn DHL schnell ist, sind die Pakete bis Ende der Woche bei euch.
> 
> ...


 
Erstmal auch von mir vielen dank, liegt leider heute bei der Post aber ich werd das gute stück morgen gleich mal begutachten. 

Auf jeden fall was lange währt wird endlich gut


----------



## A2c5id (12. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hardware ist angekommen, Kühler, Lüfter und mit - Tshirt in XL  Test beginnt wenn mein Neus Mobo kommt ab nächste Woche. Wie wärs mit meinem ersten unboxing video ?


----------



## marvinj (19. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> @marvinj
> Ich fürchte du bist "etwas" spät dran :O
> So um ca. 3 Wochen


 
Hahahahaha stimmt   
Joa passiert wohl mal, dass ich den Monat verwechsle


----------



## Stern1710 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Weil es schon fast Tradition hat  Ich habe mich ein bisschen ins Zeug gelegt und meine Review bereits heute veröffentlicht, da mir in den folgenden Tagen sonst einfach die Zeit ausgegangen wäre: [Lesertest] Enermax ETS-N30-TAA by Stern1710

Ich wünsche natürlich auch allen anderen viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen


----------



## Estacado7706 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Und noch einer:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/366457-lesertest-enermax-ets-n30-he-test.html


----------



## headbreaker (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Der nächste: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ermax-ets-n30-he-headbreaker.html#post7015349


----------



## A2c5id (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

*
[Lesertest] Enermax ETS-N30-TAA by A2c5id                 *


So besser spät als nie. Leider hab ich das mit den Bildern noch nicht ganz wie ich wollte.


----------



## A2c5id (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Bin ich der einzige der einen Intel getestet hat  denn mich wundern ehrlich gesagt die Temp- ergebnisse etwas.


----------



## Stern1710 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Nö ich habe auch auf einem Intel i5 3470 gestestet 
@3,8 Ghz


----------



## A2c5id (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Enermax ETS-N30-HE und ETS-N30-TAA - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Kannst du mir sagen was für temps du ohne oc und automatischer regelung hast ? weil ich wunder mich über meine 57°C im Primetest...


----------

